# New (Soon-to-be) Archer with questions!



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't know about the bow. Get god arrows. Black Eagle makes good arrows. So does Easton, Gold Tip, and Carbon Express. Black Eagle Outlaws in .700 spine would be my choice for that set-up. The 26 lbs will be plenty for target shooting. The most important thing is to find a good recurve coach. Get a left handed bow. Eye dominance over rides hand dominance.


----------



## troye35 (Feb 23, 2016)

Black eagle arrows are the best deal I e found lately.


----------

